# Planted 2g Fluval Spec w/Dario Dario



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

So to start I already have a Planted 14g BioCube on another thread and I bought a 2g Fluval Spec as a hospital tank. However if I decided to use this as a bookshelf tank. 


*Tank:* 2g Fluval Spec (Stock), 25w Heater, temp strip, 40%-50% water changes weekly (including Flourish Excel & Comprehensive Supplement). 

*Flaura:* I planted my Spec with low light plants, Anubias Petite Nana (turned out to not be Petite Nana but some other variant), Java Fern, Frogbit, Trident Java Fern, and a few others I can't remember their names right now, sorry. I had just plain black aquarium gravel and a piece of drift wood as well. 

*Fauna:* I started with a few Ramshorn snails to clean the tank but then added three RCS to grow the population. However, after a few months I decided I really wanted to try my hand at the one fish that wouldn't work in my bigger tank, Scarlet Badis (Dario Dario). 

These fish do better by themselves and I should have just gone with one according to those who know better than I but I already bought two today a male and female (or at least I hope as they are julenives and I can't tell yet). It would be my goal to bread them for fun but if they turn out to be two males I figure that out later. Also two males in this small tank wouldn't be ideal for sure!

*Feeding: * I will feed them dry brine flake (this is what the LFS feed them), Frozen Bloodworms and Brine Shrimp, depending on what they like. Hopefully I won't have to use live worms but will do it if need be. :icon_roll

Anyway here are the pics so far...


The tank on the bookshelf:









Closer up:



















Dario Dario:


----------



## kelsnels92 (Oct 11, 2012)

So weird! I just bought a Spec myself and was considering the Scarlet Badis! Definitely will be keeping an eye on this. 

Are you dosing with CO2 and still using the stock light? I'm considering upgrading to a higher powered light that would be better for a wider range of plants.


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

kelsnels92 said:


> So weird! I just bought a Spec myself and was considering the Scarlet Badis! Definitely will be keeping an eye on this.
> 
> Are you dosing with CO2 and still using the stock light? I'm considering upgrading to a higher powered light that would be better for a wider range of plants.


My BioCube tank uses Natural CO2 and that works wonders but for this tank I'm taking the low light (stock LED's) and low tech approach. The plants do fine (have for months) and don't grow much which you want in a 2 gallon tank. I still feel I get the desired effect i'm looking for and it's VERY low maintenance which was important to me, especially on a second tank and one on a bookshelf. 

Check out my BioCube thread (link in signature) to see my crazy growth with my natural CO2 tank.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm liking the driftwood with lush anubias growth, nice work


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice tank and fish


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

andrewss said:


> I'm liking the driftwood with lush anubias growth, nice work


Thanks, let me tell you that when you're buying Anubias Petite Nana there are a lot of mislabeled plants...online and at LFS. Out of the 10 plants I bought at varies times only 2 plants were the more rare petite nana variety. The others grew bigger and so some of those landed in this tank and it still looks good. 


The driftwood was found and has been in my sunroom for years so I boiled it soaked it and now it has a proper home. 


Cheers!


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

*UPDATE:*

So it's been two weeks since I brought home my Dario Dario and up until today everything has been going great. The first two days I tried different flake foods and frozen Blood Worms and Brine Shrimp but they weren't too interested so I now have them on Miro-Worms and they have been eating great and looking healthy. I also have kept up with my weekly 50% water change. However, today I noticed a black spot one of their tails, the fish is acting fine but i'm not sure if it's a healing wound or a sign of something else? 

So I'm looking for suggestions here. I could add a little salt to the water but first thought i'd look for some feedback first. 

Here is a picture (the best I could get) of the spot...


----------



## bat_billy (Jun 2, 2011)

Where did you purchase your Scarlet Badis (Dario Dario)? I have been looking online for 2 of these fish and I cannot find anything.


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

bat_billy said:


> Where did you purchase your Scarlet Badis (Dario Dario)? I have been looking online for 2 of these fish and I cannot find anything.


I got mine at a local LFS (Seattle), however Rachel (http://msjinkzd.com/) who is a forum Sponsor does have them.


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

*Update*:

Thought it was time for an update. 

Besides the plants growing like weeds everything is fine in this tank. Still no co2, and I just add a little excel & Flourish during weekly water changes. No much algae to speak off, and I have never had to clean the glass. The two Dario Dario are doing great and I just feed them the mircoworms. There is one Nerite snail with a few other MTS. I did have some CRS in the tank but decided to move them.

Picture coming soon...


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Did they turn out to be both males?


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

I believe so yes but not 100% sure, talking to people who breed them say they vary a lot. Someone local has about a dozen they are going to try and breed, it will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## jspk (Oct 7, 2012)

The scarlet badis is so tiny. The pictures make the tank look enormous!


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

jspk said:


> The scarlet badis is so tiny. The pictures make the tank look enormous!


I agree! 


Since I think I have two males I want to put one in another tank and add a blue variety to go with the scarlet.


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 5, 2013)

Gorgeous tank! I love the Anubias on the driftwood!


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

Rilly10 said:


> Gorgeous tank! I love the Anubias on the driftwood!


Thanks, i found the wood at the a long time ago and thought, it will fit and it does. The Anubias was a mistake as I ordered Petite and this was a smaller variety but not Petite. Anyway it looks good even though it wasn't what I wanted.


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 5, 2013)

Do you know what variety you ended up getting? I am trying to piece together a second nano and would love a cluster of tiny Anubias!


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

You need to get the smallest which is...

Common Name:	Petite Nana
Proper Name:	Anubias barteri 'Petite'


----------

